# Theo or Theodore?



## Mummy_Claire

I think we've picked a name!:thumbup:

However OH says DEFINITELY NOT Theodore....just Theo!

I personally think he's going to be called Theo anyway so why not put Theodore on the birth certificate and that way he can call himself Theodore when he's older if he so wishes to? Or is Theodore an ugly name lol?



And while you're all here....any ideas for middle names hehe? We're not sure if we're going to have one but that's because we can't really think of one!


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hiiiiiiii........ This is EXACTLY my situation too.
I LOVE the name Theodore and really want my next if a boy to be named Theodore i think its such a gentlemans name and i love the name Theo that it can be shortened to, and ive been begging my OH to let me name our next son Theodore but he's having none of it atall either. He thinks its too geeky and american!! 
He likes Theo though, but i think its such a waste of a great name (theodore) to just put Theo on the certificate and not the full name. I really dont see OH changing his mind on this one though. So i can totally relate to you.

I guess if he really wont budge then settle on Theo as it is lovely.

I'll be using my partners name and my gramps name for the middle name of Theo which goes quite well. You could try..

Theo Jackson
Theo Morgan
Theo Ethan
Theo Easton
Theo Zain


----------



## Mummy2B21

Can i ask where in Essex your from hun, as im in Essex too :) xx


----------



## BethHx

i love Theo and think Theodore is nice too but i cant get over the 'door' sound.
I think if you're going to call him Theo anyway then you may aswell have Theo on the birth certificicate.

Middle names could be
Theo James
Theo Jack
Theo George
Theo Oscar


----------



## Mummy_Claire

I'm in Wickford :) If you go to Pregnancy Club forum I started a thread for Essex mummies-to-be a while back and it's still going so come say hi if you haven't already lol! I really like Theo Morgan. Morgan was actually one of the names on our list! Would like to do middle name after someone in the family though because if we were having a girl the middle name would have been Audrey after my nan who died...not sure who's name we'd chose for a boy though lol :)


----------



## amjon

I would go with Theodore on the BC, but call him Theo. We were planning on William and call him Will, but think we've decided to switch first and middle names now.


----------



## goldl

I love Theodore! It's so cute and your other will get his way as he will be called Theo anyway! X


----------



## Mickey1994

I prefer Theodore with Theo as a nickname.


----------



## hubblybubbly

If willow was a boy she would have been theodore, shortened to theo or teddy, I am a fan of elongated names for birth certificates etc. now if we go onto having a boy I don't think willow and theo go together, too many o's!


----------



## hubblybubbly

Oh and middle name was going to be James...


----------



## Lisa1981

Hhhmmm I think I prefer just Theo but then again the PP made me reconsider as she mentioned about using Theodore and then having the option of Theo or Teddy.


----------



## harri

Hey! 

I am in the exact same situation! We're definitely calling our son Theo but I think we should put Theodore on the birth certificate but DH thinks we should leave it at Theo! 

I mentioned it again tonight and he said 'well I guess we could put Theodore on the birth certificate but when we announce the birth are we going to say Theo or Theodore?' 

I am even more confused now lol.... what would you do?

We're going with Theo Alfie (after DH's dad) or Theo Christopher (after DH and my Granddad) We haven't decided yet! x


----------



## lovie

I love the name theo :)


----------



## kacey

Hi...I'm in wickford too! Due 18 th may.....how about u?


----------



## Mummy_Claire

kacey said:


> Hi...I'm in wickford too! Due 18 th may.....how about u?

29th Aug!!!! You haven't got long now :)


----------



## Mindy_mini

Hmmm I'm split on this. My Newphew is called Theodore but has NEVER been called that - he's always been Theo - well actually his parents tried to get people to call him Teddy. I thought the name was bloody awful but he's there child so I went with it but my mil refused to call him that and told my sil she would call him Theo. Harsh I think BUT I agree with her tbh. 

So I'm kinda on the fence - on one hand why name a child you're never gonna use but at the same time Theo's a lovely name but is he goin to hit adulthood and have this conversation everytime he does something official

"name?"
"Theo bloggs"
"full name Theodore is it?"
"no just Theo"


----------



## HazzaB

I am not very keen on the name Theodore, but love Theo.x


----------



## Nathyrra

I have a Theo. No dores here! lol

Reasons are quite simply I don't really like the full version of the name, and also people here in Germany never shorten names so I'd have had everyone and their grandmas calling my son Theodore religiously. 

I don't really see the big deal in calling your child a shortened version of something if you only like the shortened version. Every name on the planet was made up,derived or shortened from another name originally so dun sweat it lol.


----------



## Emmyxxlou

theodore :)


----------



## verona

Definately just 'Theo', My nephew is called Theo Jay :)


----------



## Emmyxxlou

you know I actually love both names. You can always name the baby Theodore and Theo can be his nickname


----------



## mummyatlast

Theo is gorge, Theodore not so ... but I totally get and agree with what you're saying :thumbup:


----------

